# Was haltet ihr hiervon?



## Anonymous (5 März 2003)

Hallo

Ich habe gestern von jemanden aus München, den ich nicht kannte eine Mail bekommen in der mir Dialer und solche Sachen angeboten werden.
Meint ihr das sowas richtig/legal ist ??
Über eine Antwort würd ich mich freuen...


[noparse]Sehr geehrte / r ---------------------,

verdienen Sie noch heute mit einer Servicenummer der Sparte
0900 oder 0190 bis... so viel Sie wollen. Die neuen 0900
Servicenummern die seit Anfang des Jahres nun auch in Deutschland
erhältlich sind, sind nicht an einen Tarif gebunden. Das heisst,
Sie haben die Möglichkeit, sich Ihren eigenen Tarif für
Ihre Servicenummer auszuwählen. Auf gut Deutsch verdienen Sie
so viel sie wollen.

Das beste an dieser Sache ist natürlich das es für Sie 100% Prozent
kostenlos ist, wenn Sie eine 0900 Nummer oder eine 0190 Nummer
bei uns registrieren. Weder Betreiberkosten noch sonstige Kosten.

Im Vergleich zu einer 0900 Nummer sind die 0190 Nummern
noch an feste Tarife gebunden. Das was Sie mit einer 0190 Nummer
verdienen können, können Sie ganz leicht auf unserer Homepage
einsehen. Der Maximalssatz liegt zur Zeit bei 1,62 Euro die Minute.

Unter anderem haben wir noch diverse Komplettpakete  im Angebot.
Von der Audiotex Gesamtlösung bis zum Dialer, alles ist möglich.
Und das wieder 100% Kostenlos.

Registrieren Sie noch heute Ihre persönliche Servicenummer bei
0900-Nummer.net. Sie sind eine Privatperson? Kein Problem.
Auch als Privatperson dürfen Sie mit Servicenummern Geld verdienen.


Besuchen Sie uns sofort auf
http://www.0900-Nummer.net

Ihr 0900-Nummer.net Team



Für Webmaster: Melden Sie sich noch heute bei der Toplist
http://www.100top.de an

****************************************
Wollen Sie keine weitern Mails von uns erhalten?
Schicken Sie uns einfach eine leere Mail zurück,
und wir werden Sie aus unserer Datenbank
enfernen.
****************************************[/noparse]


----------



## Heiko (5 März 2003)

Der Versand von unverlangter Werbung an Unbekannte ist grundsätzlich erst mal eine Frechheit und nicht zulässig. Strafbar ist das aber nicht direkt.


----------



## Anonymous (6 März 2003)

Also ich mein das ehr aus der hinsicht das der Typ mir anbietet, andere Leute über den Tisch zu ziehen und das auch noch für mich kostenlos...


----------



## Marie (10 März 2003)

Alrik_vom_fluss schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich mein das ehr aus der hinsicht das der Typ mir anbietet, andere Leute über den Tisch zu ziehen und das auch noch für mich kostenlos...



Nein, das muss ja nicht sein, dass Du damit andere Leute über den Tisch ziehen willst. Du kannst das ja auch zur Bezahlung für ganz seriöse Geschäfte nutzen.

Ich hab auch solche Nummern von einem Betreiber, der die damals kostenlos zur Verfügung gestellt hat. Heute verlangt er eine Grundgebühr.

Das ist eine ganz tolle Sache eigentlich: wenn Du sie nicht benutzt kostet sie Dich keinen Pfennig. Aber selbstverständlich kassiert der dann pro Anruf bei Dir ab, das heisst er behält sich einfach einen Teil dessen, was der Anrufer bezahlt hat, ein. Den Rest überweist er Dir dann. Wenn Du die gewerblich benutzt, dann schickste ihm ne Kopie von Deinem Gewerbeschein, dann wird die MWST gleich verrechnet.

Wenn Du aber eine solche Nummer brauchst und Dir bei Telekom nimmst, dann kostet die Dich eine Menge Grundgebühr pro Monat - zumindest war das früher so als ich mich mal danach erkundigte. Und wenn Du dann alle paar tage mal nen kostenpflichtigen Anruf bekommst, dann legst Du noch drauf. Und das ist ja nicht der Sinn von einer kostenpflichtigen Hotline zum Beispiel, dass ich noch dafür bezahlen muss, wenn ich bei meinen Kunden Support mache und das über die Telefongebühren abrechnen will.

Und wenn diese blöden unseriösen Geschäftspraktiken abgestellt werden könnten, dann wär das wirklich für viele eine praktische Lösung der Bezahlung. Gerade bei Klickerlesbeträgen wär das ideal, wo es mehr Aufwand ist Rechnungen zu schreiben als die Sache wert ist.


----------



## Anonymous (10 März 2003)

*Sorry Alrik*

Sorry Alrik, das ich dich mit den Werbemails belästigt hatt.

Sooooo, und jetzt dazu das das alles angeblich nur Betrug und so weiter ist. Liest euch bitte alles auf unserer Seite durch und schaut ob irgendetwas von Kosten dortsteht. Der Unterschied von unseren Servicenummer wie z.b. 0190 zu denen der Telekom, ist der das Telekom 100 € Grundgebühr verlangt, du dafür aber bei der Telekom einen Minimalanteil mehr verdienst pro angerufene Minute. Bei uns bekommst z.b. 1,50 Euro/Min anstatt 1,60/Min, dafür hast du aber auch keine Grundgebühr zu zahlen bzw. Mindestumsatz zu leisten.

Und was ist daran jetzt Betruf.

MFG


----------



## Marie (10 März 2003)

*Re: Sorry Alrik*



			
				0900-nummer.net schrieb:
			
		

> ... ist der das Telekom 100 € Grundgebühr verlangt, du dafür aber bei der Telekom einen Minimalanteil mehr verdienst pro angerufene Minute. Bei uns bekommst z.b. 1,50 Euro/Min anstatt 1,60/Min, dafür hast du aber auch keine Grundgebühr zu zahlen bzw. Mindestumsatz zu leisten.
> 
> Und was ist daran jetzt Betruf.



IMO gar nix, ausser dass ihr die Leute mit Werbemails belästigt.


----------



## Anonymous (10 März 2003)

*Sorry nochmals*

wegen der Werbemail, auf den Schmarrn kriegt man soviel negative Resonanz, das man sich danach ganz schlecht fühlt.

Das kommt nicht mehr vor.


----------



## Marie (10 März 2003)

*Re: Sorry nochmals*



			
				0900-nummer.net schrieb:
			
		

> wegen der Werbemail, auf den Schmarrn kriegt man soviel negative Resonanz, das man sich danach ganz schlecht fühlt.
> 
> Das kommt nicht mehr vor.



Na prima, dann habt Ihr ja daraus gelernt.

Musst Dich auch nicht wundern, ich bekomme täglich circa 20 Werbemails, in der Regel dubioser Herkunft. Überleg Dir mal, was ich alles löschen muss, bevor ich an meine normalen Mails rankomme, wenn ich drei Wochen in Urlaub war. Und das ganze nur, weil ich in Newsgroups poste, wo man seinen vollen Namen angeben sollte. Da überlegt man sich denn dann schon mal, ob es lohnt irgendwo Helferlein zu spielen. Mit genau solchem Spam macht ihr alles positive kaputt.  :cry:


----------



## Anonymous (10 März 2003)

*Spam-Mails*

20 is ja noch im Bereich des erträglichen  , ich krieg selbst über 50.

Nun ja wie schon gesagt, wir haben draus gelernt, und es wird nicht mehr vorkommen.

Grüsse


----------



## virenscanner (10 März 2003)

@0900-nummer.net


> Sooooo, und jetzt dazu das das alles angeblich nur Betrug und so weiter ist


Wer hat denn "sowas" wo geäußert?


----------



## Anonymous (10 März 2003)

*Betrug*



			
				Alrik_vom_fluss schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich mein das ehr aus der hinsicht das der Typ mir anbietet, andere Leute über den Tisch zu ziehen und das auch noch für mich kostenlos...



Siehe Zitat


----------



## virenscanner (10 März 2003)

@www.0900-nummer.net
*Wenn*... so wäre doch "Alrik_vom_fluss" derjenige...


----------



## DieBorg (10 März 2003)

@0900-nummer.net

nach dem betrachten der seite muß man ja vermuten das Du Resseller von der cns24 bist, also somit eine austerbende gattung siehe http://heise.de/newsticker/data/jk-05.03.03-000/ aber was weiß ich schon.


----------



## AmiRage (10 März 2003)

Braucht man eigentlich mit einer .net-Domain kein Impressum?


----------



## Anonymous (11 März 2003)

*@DieBorg*



			
				DieBorg schrieb:
			
		

> @0900-nummer.net
> 
> nach dem betrachten der seite muß man ja vermuten das Du Resseller von der cns24 bist, also somit eine austerbende gattung siehe http://heise.de/newsticker/data/jk-05.03.03-000/ aber was weiß ich schon.



Nicht nur CNS24 sondern noch ein paar andere. Aber die Umstellung auf 0900 machen wir natürlich mit, und deswegen stirbt ja noch niemand aus.


----------



## DieBorg (11 März 2003)

@gast

na dann viel spaß noch bei. Aber ich denke dann bist du wirklich im falschen forum.


----------



## Anonymous (11 März 2003)

Gut... da wir eh vom Thema abkommen: 
Woher haben sie eigentlich meine Adresse?
Eigentlich ist die nicht öffentlich, besteht nicht aus einer Nummer (also z.B. [email protected], [email protected]) und auch sonst hab ich mich nirgends eingetragen. Mittlerweile macht es mir richtig Spaß die Leute die solche Mails verschicken mit Antworten an deren Privatadresse darauf hinzuweißen, dass sie Sch... gebaut haben. 
Dann könnt ich mich endlich mal an einen wirklichen "Verantwortlichen" wenden...


----------

